# Wallace Reumann



## Danjo (Feb 16, 2005)

Whatever happened to this guy? Was he legitimate or just a scam  artist from the comic books? I think he studied Chito-Ryu along with Hank Slomanski.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

nice pic of u and also yuor web page is not that bad. Can u awnswer this how come self defense that is not effective is harmful. i dont get it.


----------

